# Another reason to store water



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Water repairs under way in Van Buren County *|*Arkansas News

With the heat indexes anywhere from 105-115 this week in Arkansas, I hate to think of not having running water. I don't have near enough, but my family could make it through 2 days with no running water. Working on more, but have issues of where to store it safely


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Everyone should click on that link and read the article. Anyone on city water could find themselves in this type of situation. 

The article mentions things people might not think about...such as how businesses like restaurants and the bakery/deli/meat departments at grocery stores, would be able to keep going without water...guess what? They couldn't! 

Port-a-potty shacks were hauled in and put by places such as the courthouse. The fire departments were hauling water to keep the hospitals going. 

There's more. It's worth reading. 

For whatever reason, and no matter where you get your water from, it's a good idea to store some water. There's always the old standby: rinse and refill all your bottles, even small drink bottles. Stick them under beds, under the couch, on shelves, in drawers, wherever you have a little space. Even a few can help.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Even though we could pump water from our well by hand if needed, I still keep about 30 gal in 1 gal. jugs. Mrs. UncleJoe couldn't figure out why I would bother to store water. Last fall our pump went out. 
Now she understands.


----------



## earthorca (Feb 3, 2010)

Started stockiing up on water after first hurricane experience. Now I find it comes in handy when they shut the water off for whatever reason, we keep 20 gallons just for flushing the toilet when the water is off. It has come in handy at least 2 times this year.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 2 springs that pump out all the water ever needed for anyone who may need it. One is tapped into the house via a 500 gallon underground holding tank with over flow to keep it freah and flows at 6 gallons a minute and is at 51 degrees the 2nd flows into my pond and flows at 3 gallons a minute at 55 degrees. They have nevr stopped running in 25 years. I have a septic and am 30% off the grid....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

woodsman, sounds like a great set-up!


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have some other things for defence...

















road to my place 1/4 mile off main road







my pond







plenty of game...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

At least once or twice a year, the small towns around here seem to take turns having their city water "go bad" and all the folks have to either boil or buy their water for drinking eating etc.. So it is not a bad idea to have back ups. Even for those who don't believe in TSHTF or TEOTWAWKI .
I have 4 of the old big laundry detergent dispensers(from before it all got "super" concentrated) and each one holds just enuf for one flush. We keep them filled at all times with about a teaspoon of bleach in each and I have to say we use them at least 3 to 4 times a year when our power goes out. Why the power goes out is due to many things, but mostly when the fine folks at the local watering hole let the other fine folks drive themselves home, and on the way home there is this one power/telephone pole that just "jumps" out in front of them and voila! Power out for about a day... And ya always have to go more when you have no water to flush.. lol


----------



## texican (Feb 15, 2010)

Best to have a bomb proof KISS water supply. I only store about 250 gallons... and that's in my settling tank outside. 50 yards away, UPhill, I have a ~30M gallon reservoir, that gravity feeds to my house. I keep extra pipe and fittings on hand. 

Shy of a volcanic super-eruption, meteor strike, or very close nuclear detonation, I should be alright. Even then, I could filter the water.

I got caught without enough water 15 years ago, and built a small reservoir. Two years later, realized it was good, but not great... rebuilt it, now ~8 acres and 35' deep. Now it's great.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

contaminated city water a few years ago in my town is why I began to prep. there i was, the water was no good to use, it ws gonna take them 3 days to clean it up, it couldnt be used at all, not even to bathe. and I had no water. not even a jug in the fridge. I ran to the store but it was too late, the stores had been emptied of water. So I had to send a friend to another city nearby to get me water. I decided then that wasnt gonna happen again, and I began to store bottles of water. from there I thot about food and began to store that. then on researching on line for supplies I found others like minded and discovered that there are many of us smart people around...and I discovered I am a prepper, lol.
for now, I keep about 30 gallons of water. I want to buy a berkey but cant afford it yet. anyway there is no water around here to use except for a very dirty river about a mile away. so in a long term emergency I will be in trouble for water but unless I find a rich man who can move me outta town, I cant do anything about that...lol.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

MaryV said:


> I want to buy a berkey but cant afford it yet.


Get a couple berkey black elements and make the filter, no need to buy the whole thing. I posted about it a few times. There are vids on youtube.


----------

